# NSI Probiotic 10-20 with FOS: Working Great



## RKiana (Sep 23, 2010)

I took NSI Probiotic 10-20 with FOS before when my IBS went haywire due to taking oral hormones for DUB. I switched to another product by NSI Probiotic 8-5 which was less effective. I'm back to the 10-20 formulation which mean 10 strains plus FOS and 20 billion organisms.Anyway, it's working well. I take 1 to 2 capsules per day. I open up the capsules and mix them into my yogurt which I take daily.I'm also taking the calcium carbonate twice daily (1200 mg total) along with a lessened amount of magnesium (300 mg). It took about two weeks of taking the CA to see results. I stumbled upon the remedy by accident (there are no accidents though). I ran out of my CA/Mg/Zinc complex capsules which were citrate. I've taken them for years because they absorb faster. So I bought some CA made with carbonate and noticed relief of some symptoms almost immediately. Then I started reading about using CA carbonate for treating IBS. With the connection of the two, I knew I was on the right track.


----------

